# What are they?



## shatar (Apr 11, 2010)

As you can tell, I'm new here. Ihave a quick question. I bought these at a estate sale about 5 years ago because I thought they look rather strange. Now I know they are some kind of crimping tool but does anyone know there proper name?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

A lineman who doesn't recognize crimping tools?


----------



## shatar (Apr 11, 2010)

480sparky said:


> A lineman who doesn't recognize crimping tools?


 I had to come up with a profession to post on here. I do work on a line tho.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

shatar said:


> ...... I do work on a line tho.


I the line you work on the one you're feeding us?


----------



## shatar (Apr 11, 2010)

480sparky said:


> I the line you work on the one you're feeding us?


So your saying you don't know what they are. What's the big secret? Just want to know what they are.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

shatar said:


> So your saying you don't know what they are. What's the big secret? Just want to know what they are.



No. I suspect you are not a lineman at all and you just put that in to make it appear that's what you do in hopes that we will answer your DIY question.


----------



## shatar (Apr 11, 2010)

480sparky said:


> No. I suspect you are not a lineman at all and you just put that in to make it appear that's what you do in hopes that we will answer your DIY question.


 How is there a DIY qyestion in trying to find a name for a tool that has been in my garage for 5 years?:blink:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I saw a line in back of a house yesterday, it had clothes hanging from it :laughing:


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

shatar said:


> I had to come up with a profession to post on here. I do work on a line tho.


That looks to be a hydraulic compression tool. I can't tell what make it is. Are you looking to sell it?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

That's an Anderson Versa-Crimp tool. Specifically, model VC6-FT. The cool thing about that tool is that the tool head rotates 360 degrees. I have one, but I never have used it. It's only a 5-ton tool. Not good for much. They sell on eBay for serious money, but they buyers get duped. They're worth, in reality, maybe 25 bucks. 5 tons isn't much crimp force. 

That particular tool probably has some serious age on it. I'd guess it's probably 25-30 years old.


----------



## shatar (Apr 11, 2010)

Finally a straight answer. Thanks amptech and MDShunk


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

shatar said:


> Finally a straight answer. Thanks amptech and MDShunk


Save it for making up battery cables. That tool does from about #8 to about 500MCM with no die changes. Otherwise, it's more of a conversation piece. Don't use it for anything serious.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

shatar said:


> How is there a DIY qyestion in trying to find a name for a tool that has been in my garage for 5 years?:blink:


Didja bother reading the TOS, or did you just think those rules don't apply to you?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I have used a crimp tool just like that one. This is the only second one that I have seen like it. It worked great. Like posted before are you looking to sale?


----------



## shatar (Apr 11, 2010)

william1978 said:


> I have used a crimp tool just like that one. This is the only second one that I have seen like it. It worked great. Like posted before are you looking to sale?


I'm afraid to answer because 480sparky might have panic attack!


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

480sparky said:


> A lineman who doesn't recognize crimping tools?





480sparky said:


> I the line you work on the one you're feeding us?





480sparky said:


> No. I suspect you are not a lineman at all and you just put that in to make it appear that's what you do in hopes that we will answer your DIY question.





480sparky said:


> Didja bother reading the TOS, or did you just think those rules don't apply to you?



What a tool.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

shatar said:


> I'm afraid to answer because 480sparky might have panic attack!


Don't worry about 480. He elected himself forum deputy a long time ago. We just let him roll with it, since we don't want to hurt his feelings.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

That same tool was sold under the Square D label in the 80's also, if I'm not mistaken. I have my really old Square D catalogs at the office, but I'm pretty sure that the Anderson crimp tools were also sold by Square D.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> That's an Anderson Versa-Crimp tool. Specifically, model VC6-FT. The cool thing about that tool is that the tool head rotates 360 degrees. I have one, but I never have used it. It's only a 5-ton tool. Not good for much.
> They sell on eBay for serious money, but they buyers get duped. They're worth, in reality, maybe 25 bucks. 5 tons isn't much crimp force.


 
I bought that exact model on EBAY for around $500.00 (2) years ago.. the biggest I used it on was 350CU. and it worked fine.

What are the max size wires I can crimp?? 

DAM.. I hate getting dubed :furious:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> What a tool.









​


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> I bought that exact model on EBAY for around $500.00 (2) years ago.. the biggest I used it on was 350CU. and it worked fine.
> 
> What are the max size wires I can crimp??
> 
> DAM.. I hate getting dubed :furious:


I have no idea what the max size is listed as, but that tool is a 10,000 pound tool (just going off the memory of why I didn't use mine). That's pretty weak, as far as crimp tools go. The manual MD6 is a 6-ton tool, and most hydraulic tools are in the 12-ton or better range. I'm just suspicious of how useful a 5-ton tool really is, which is why I never used it.


----------



## shatar (Apr 11, 2010)

Once again thanks for all the replies. I've had this in my garage and I'm moving shortly and trying to do some spring cleaning. I'll probably put it on E-Bay and see what I get. Thanks

[email protected]


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Shatar, if you do list it, stick your link on here. There will probably be a few guys who will bid on it for you. I happen to think you'll get a freaking fortune for it on eBay if you list it properly, but don't count on me bidding on it.


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

> Like posted before are you looking to sale?


Sell dammit!!


----------



## ohmontherange (May 7, 2008)

I use a Burndy Y750 Hypress - 12 ton tool. It has a swivel head and will do alot of the bigger H taps & lugs up to 750 MCM. TBM6 just sits in he case now that I have the Burndy. A five ton tool just doesn't have the juice for the bigger stuff.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

There was a period of time in the 80's when Square D was pushing their main breakers with studs instead of lugs, and they promoted crimping terminals on the conductors with the Anderson tool. That sorta flopped, although you can still order many Square D products with studs instead of lugs.


----------



## shatar (Apr 11, 2010)

220/221 said:


> Sell dammit!!


Offers before I post?
[email protected]


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

shatar said:


> Offers before I post?
> [email protected]


25 bucks.


----------



## ohmontherange (May 7, 2008)

Hey MD are you a junk collector?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

shatar said:


> I'm afraid to answer because 480sparky might have panic attack!


 :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

ohmontherange said:


> Hey MD are you a junk collector?


You might say that, but it's limited to electrical tools. I've got enough to outfit the whole east coast, I think. Keep your eyes peeled for my estate sale when I kickoff, because my wife will have no idea what any of that crap is. I was bidding on a wheel trencher at an equipment auction Saturday afternoon. She'd have shat a brick if I brought that thing home. I did pickup (7) tall nitrogen tanks with '04 inspection dates for 100 bucks, though. No collar stamp that they were rentals, so that was a good find.


----------



## ohmontherange (May 7, 2008)

What are you gonaa do with nitrogen tanks? I recently had to dispose of a bunch of tanks ( full ) of Halon & Intergen. Can't just send them to the landfill. 

I've been trying to get rid of crap I have procured over the years that just collects dust.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

ohmontherange said:


> What are you gonaa do with nitrogen tanks? I recently had to dispose of a bunch of tanks ( full ) of Halon & Intergen. Can't just send them to the landfill.
> 
> I've been trying to get rid of crap I have procured over the years that just collects dust.


I do HVAC too, so the nitrogen tanks will get used. 

Halon is hard to get rid of without paying for disposal, since it's ozone depleting. You have to take those tanks back to an HVAC supply house to get rid of them. Probably 50 bucks a piece to get rid of halon tanks. Been a ****'s age since I've run across one... mostly in computer rooms.


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> You might say that, but it's limited to electrical tools. I've got enough to outfit the whole east coast, I think. Keep your eyes peeled for my estate sale when I kickoff, because my wife will have no idea what any of that crap is. I was bidding on a wheel trencher at an equipment auction Saturday afternoon. She'd have shat a brick if I brought that thing home. * I did pickup (7) tall nitrogen tanks with '04 inspection dates for 100 bucks*, though. No collar stamp that they were rentals, so that was a good find.


Got to have those....:thumbsup:


----------



## ohmontherange (May 7, 2008)

I found a company that recycles Halon ( In Pennsylvania I think it was ) They actually paid me about $2 a pound for the stuff. Just banded the bottles to a pallet and shipped it to them. They told me the government ( military ) & airline industry still use it because it is the most efficient supression agent per pound ( although it ain't green ) And on aircraft weight matters.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

ohmontherange said:


> I found a company that recycles Halon ( In Pennsylvania I think it was ) They actually paid me about $2 a pound for the stuff. Just banded the bottles to a pallet and shipped it to them. They told me the government ( military ) & airline industry still use it because it is the most efficient supression agent per pound ( although it ain't green ) And on aircraft weight matters.


Fantastic!

Everything good is illegal. 1,1,1 TriChlor is an excellent solvent for pretty much anything, but they did away with that too. It's the only thing I know of that gets Penetrox out of clothing. 

I found 3 cans recently of 1,1,1 at a flea market labeled as "white board cleaner", so I snapped up all three cans. No more laundry stains for this old boy.


----------



## ohmontherange (May 7, 2008)

I always thought MEK was the solvent of solvents


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

ohmontherange said:


> I always thought MEK was the solvent of solvents


No, it's the carcinogen of carcinogens.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

480sparky said:


>


:laughing:


----------



## Lopez (11 mo ago)

william1978 said:


> I have used a crimp tool just like that one. This is the only second one that I have seen like it. It worked great. Like posted before are you looking to sale?


I have one for sale
956 996 0287


----------

